

The rechargeable nanowire battery that makes nanobots possible - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/91544-the-rechargable-lithium-ion-nanowire-battery-that-makes-nanobots-possible

======
ColinWright
This submission is quoting this page:
[http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-07-scientists-battery-
nanow...](http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-07-scientists-battery-
nanowire.html)

That is, in turn, referencing this page:
<http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/nl2017042>

That, in its turn, refers you here:
<http://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/nl2017042>

Which is paywalled. 8-(

Make do with whichever summary you choose.

And yes, they've built a battery, and interestingly, they've got it
technically correct.

Technically, an AA "battery" isn't a battery - it's a cell. It's not a
"battery" until you have a whole - well - _battery_ of them.

This has gained me points in trivia quizzes, but is so far outside "normal"
usage that if you try to correct people about it you get even worse
ostracization than correcting people about "less" and "fewer."

